# Omnisphere Set envelopes on FX?



## Massproduce201 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hello guys I’m fairly new to this so bare with me please... Experience level is basic... I own a Sub Phatty but I want to dive deeper into synthesis.
I want to get a certain side chain modulation effect going.

1. How do I set a basic ADSR envelope to an FX?
2. How do I trigger said FX without having the sound source being audible?
Again fairly new so I’m not well versed in synth terminology.
Here’s a link of what I’m trying to achieve:


----------



## Massproduce201 (Jun 27, 2020)

Btw If I wasn’t clear enough I’m using Omnisphere 2.6. Thanks in advance..


----------



## iobaaboi (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's how I would do it (first attempt).

With all of the modulation routing possibilities of Omnisphere, there's a lot of different ways you could achieve this result. 

Name of the game is experimentation (and reading the Ref Guide...wink wink).

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Massproduce201 (Jun 28, 2020)

Yea thanks, I got antsy and dove in. I got very close by assigning the mod wheel to control the Amplitude in layer A which was pretty straight forward. Layer B was a copy of layer A which I INVERTED the mod env with appropriate envelope curve to get that “ducking” effect. Couldn’t get the FX how I wanted so I gave layer B a longer release to emulate a long reverb to an extent.

As far as the FX section, how do you inturupt/silence an effect every time a new note is triggered? For example a long drawn out reverb that silences completely when you trigger a new note??

Furthermore is there a way to interupt or silence a note/voice with a long tail, with every new note trigger without playing it monophonic if that makes sense?

I’m not at my computer so couldn’t check that file but will ASAP. Thanks


----------

